

China blocks access to LinkedIn - citizenkeys
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/social.media/02/25/china.blocks.linkedin.fastco/

======
ximeng
Access has been restored.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12586462>

------
eddieplan9
It is so sad that LinkedIn says this could affect their IPO. This basically
shows that the Chinese government, by leveraging the large population and
market, could indirectly dictate what a US company could and could not do in
order to please the Wall Street folks. I hope things won't go much worse in
the coming decade. A Chinese myself, I sometimes just don't want to believe
when some people are saying this century will belong to China. This Chinese
authority continues to do what essentially was what Qin Shi Huang did 2,000
years ago after he conquered the whole China
[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burning_of_books_and_burying_of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burning_of_books_and_burying_of_scholars)].
And it did not end well.

------
citizenkeys
The issue seems to be that LinkedIn has full Twitter integration. So people in
China are now using LinkedIn to communicate through Twitter.

~~~
dools
I have to side with the Chinese government on this one - having Twitter
plugged into LinkedIn is very annoying :) I usually just end up blocking all
status updates from Twitterers.

LinkedIn actually provide a way of distinguishing between tweets about feeding
your dog and those that should appear on LinkedIn by including #in hashtag but
it seems very few people actually use it.

------
ericxtang
You can totally just set up a mirror in the U.S to access any websites. There
are also services out there to get around the firewall.

